# Hacker Evolution: Duality



## vrachil (Jun 21, 2011)

Greetings,

Recently I noticed that the exosyphen studios are making another hacker evolution game under the name duality. After visiting their site I was excited to notice that they would support Linux along with Windows and OSX.

After getting my hands on the beta version (you can get it by pre-ordering) I tried to run it under a 8.2-RELEASE machine. Of course some Linux packages are required to run this game (they already are in the ports tree), but the game ran as it should.

Reviewing the extra Linux-specific ports I needed to install, I saw that all the necessary libraries are already there in FreeBSD, and the extra emulation level should be unnecessary. So I contacted the exosyphen studios asking if they could build a FreeBSD binary.

The answer I got was this: 





> Based on the demand for FreeBSD, I will see about compiling for it, as a standalone binary.



So I would ask any member of the community that intends to buy that game, to ask for a FreeBSD binary version.

*tl;dr*: If you plan on buying the game, ask for a FreeBSD version.


----------

